# RB Disappointment Rant



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I am so bummed about the RB stocking today. I buy diapers from three, only three, WAHMs. So I watch those sites, only those sites. Dh gave me permission to buy a whole bunch of diapers at this stocking. So what happens??

It gets announced on this board BEFORE Ann even stocks. So did I get a whole bunch? Not even close. I am very uspet about this. I don't go running to every site and grab every thing that there is just because there is instock. It isn't fair to those who have been waiting for instock. Yet the same courtesy isn't offered me.

Now I'll go back and grumble in the corner.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I am SO sorry, i know how you feel. I only have 1 WAHM that I buy from(working on a second, LOL) and she is NEVER instock, but now I am a good friend of hers so I don't have to wait for stockings, LOL. Not that she ever stocks anymore. Maybe someone will have remorse and sell you some, I know I would if I had grabbed a bunch!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

That stinks, I know how you feel. I do the same thing, and even though I have my money saved up and the approval of dh, I can't seem to get much because the stockings are always announced and barraged by other desperate mamas. There is nothing worse than checking out only to find that everything you have in your cart is gone already. ARGH.........I thought I was gonna crack at the MM stocking today. I just want a pair of soaker shorts that are instock, so I can use them quickly!








Now then, I will stop my ranting as well! :LOL


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Did you get that sheep FLAG Kim? LMK...

Dh told me I could only keep two of the three I purchased, so that's the one that's going - it's the one that's a second.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I am sorry! I know how you feel -- I wanted just 1 new SOS from the actual site and STILL have never gotten one. I miss every stocking and if I do manage to get to one I cant ever check out before they are all gone. Then I hear about people with like 5 dozen SOSs! (not that I begrudge them their SOSs, just that I want a turn too!)









I went to RB after the mad rush was over figuring everything would be gone and it was safe to just look but low and behold there were a LOT of shell sets in size 2 then somehow one ended up in my cart and I checked out before my brain could remind me that I am NOT supposed to be buying right now! I am on the wagon! Well, not anymore....

If I had bought a ton or had the little sheep you wanted I would sell it to you!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

If I managed to get a few I would sell one to you as well.
I am the SAME way.. I only buy from two (used to be three until today) and RB is one of the ones I only buy from.
I feel your frustration! I reallly do


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I know how you feel. I know people will get irritated with me for saying this but I really wish stockings would not get posted about on the board. If you care enough to stalk someone you are on their list and you pay attention to when they stock. Yes, this is mothering.commune and all that, this is still the way I feel.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree Amy!


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

How in the world do people know they are stocking before the yahoo group email comes out. Not just RB-others too?


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
I know how you feel. I know people will get irritated with me for saying this but I really wish stockings would not get posted about on the board. If you care enough to stalk someone you are on their list and you pay attention to when they stock. Yes, this is mothering.commune and all that, this is still the way I feel.









I agree. I wish others would not post about stockings until they are over. I am on the lists of the WAHMs that I buy from, and it doesn't seem fair that the stockings are announced on the boards. It makes it next to impossible to get anything, and the sites get so bogged down with mamas looking to buy and mamas just there to look, they crash...then you _really_ don't get anything.







I know it is fun to go to a "stocking", even if you aren't buying, especially if you are new to the whole "hyena" thing. I have done it myself.







Now I have my chosen WAHMs and I am on their lists, specifically so I can find out about the stockings ahead of time. So, it is definetly frustrating when it is posted on the boards.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Well, personally I don't mind when people post about the stockings (heck - I even posted about SOS stocking today). I LOVE RB - Ann is my very very favorite WAHM of all. I have been on her mailing list for a very long time. Yet if someone hadn't posted today that she was stocking I would have missed it because I didn't get the group e-mail until sometime this afternoon! I quite often get the e-mails from Yahoo groups way after the fact, as I know a lot of people do. I can definitely understand the other side of the coin, yet at the same time I guess I like "share the good news" too much.
I suppose my opnion isn't too popular around here, but please don't be too hard on me!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I too disagree. I would be so bummed if stockings weren't posted. Not just for technical reasons (although I have gotten crazy,late out of order yahoo emails as well), but mostly because it is so much a part of the fun. I am a terrible hyena, but I love the anticipation of the pre-stocking threads, the excitement of the stocking and the commiseration/celebration afterwards. It would hardly be a fun hobby to collect fun diapers if you had no one to share them with. I would much rather fail to score anything but have a great conversation than to have the entire stocking to myself.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
I know how you feel. I know people will get irritated with me for saying this but I really wish stockings would not get posted about on the board. If you care enough to stalk someone you are on their list and you pay attention to when they stock. Yes, this is mothering.commune and all that, this is still the way I feel.

I agree too!









ETA: And it's not that I get mad when people post - because I don't (that is totally the wrong word for it!). It more of a disappointment if it is something that I have been waiting for and maybe even changed my day around for (for something I really want!). I wait and wait, and then it gets posted and everyone runs over and the site won't load anymore and I don't get anything.







It just bums me out since I put forth a bit of effort to make sure I was on their list, at my computer, waiting to buy - and then people who don't really *want* anything are the ones that get in. Does this make any sense? Of course, I think everyone should have a fair "shot" at sotckings, but we all have access to the same lists, so anyone who truly wanted something would know about it. Of course, there are Yahoo delays, but what goes around comes around, so there will be times that some hear first and then other times when others do. I dunno... just rambling I guess! I am all about sharing the love, but there are other ways to do it.









Laura


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't mind that the stocking are posted here. What really irritates me is when ppl talk about stalkings but don't say which WAHM it is. Like they are in on some big secret that no one else can know about.

(I'm feeling irritable right now so sorry if that comes off as mean)


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lauira*
I agree too!









- and then people who don't really *want* anything are the ones that get in.
Laura

I guess I'm confused. How do you know that the person that bought an item that you, too, have been wanting didn't really want it? How do you know that they haven't wanted it as much as you! (Or maybe even more!)


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
I know how you feel. I know people will get irritated with me for saying this but I really wish stockings would not get posted about on the board. If you care enough to stalk someone you are on their list and you pay attention to when they stock. Yes, this is mothering.commune and all that, this is still the way I feel.

I agree 100%
I feel my blood boil when people post about stockings!!!! I never say anything but I don't think its fair to those who do their homework and really want/need the diapering items, as opposed to those who buy, just to buy


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Awww, Holli







- I wouldn't feel bad about buying from different places! I know that I don't! I am just jealous of the mamas who are so good that they get what they want no matter what. And I get my share too - I just have to really, really try.

That said, I am buying for three in diapers and I like a little of everything. so like you, I buy a variety for a bunch of different places in a bunch of sizes. And just about any size works for us right now too. I have nothing against the mamas that score big - I just wish it were me all the time too.







A mam can wish, right?

Laura


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiaPia*
Well, personally I don't mind when people post about the stockings (heck - I even posted about SOS stocking today). I LOVE RB - Ann is my very very favorite WAHM of all. I have been on her mailing list for a very long time. Yet if someone hadn't posted today that she was stocking I would have missed it because I didn't get the group e-mail until sometime this afternoon! I quite often get the e-mails from Yahoo groups way after the fact, as I know a lot of people do. I can definitely understand the other side of the coin, yet at the same time I guess I like "share the good news" too much.
I suppose my opnion isn't too popular around here, but please don't be too hard on me!

I'm with ya on the sharing the love bit!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GiraffeLovin'Mama*
I agree 100%
I feel my blood boil when people post about stockings!!!! I never say anything but I don't think its fair to those who do their homework and really want/need the diapering items, as opposed to those who buy, just to buy









The problem is, how do you know who those people are? Maybe someone is buying something for the first time because of all the recommendations they see here. I dunno, I love the hobby, but it is just diapers. :LOL

ETA: ITA and understand where you are coming from Holli!!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Goodness, I am not ever angry with mamas who post about stalking.








Just disappointed if there was really something I need to get, and then wasn't able to get on the site because of the mad dash.







The anticipation is fun, but good grief, it about kills me every time. :LOL I never thought buying diapers would be such a sporting event.







:


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyHeadIsRed*
Goodness, I am not ever angry with mamas who post about stalking.








Just disappointed if there was really something I need to get, and then wasn't able to got on the site because of the mad dash.







The anticipation is fun, but good grief, it about kills me every time. :LOL I never thought buying diapers would be such a sporting event.







:

Yes! This is the sentiment I was trying to convey! I could never, ever be angry with another mama about this - it is just the whole build up and anticipation and then not getting what you were hoping for.









Laura


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

I've posted about SOS being stocked before Suzie has sent the email before, and it it weren't for me doing that, there are several of us on her list that wouldn't have gotten diapers before because people were all ready buying diapers. KWIM? Everyone on Suzie's list knows she stocks on Fridays. Well, if you can go to her site and wait for her to stock or wait for the email to come out. Usually there are several people all ready buying diapers before the email comes out so it's a nice heads up to people that may or may not be on the list that she's stocking. Does that make sense? I mean are we just supposed to sit and wait and watch diapers get posted and wait to purchase until we receive the email? Yea, I understand when we post it here that a herd of elephants...er hyenas stampede the sites.

Also, there are several times when the email has a had a lag to the yahoo group, for whatever reason.

I had an idea Ann would be stocking soon, since there was going to be a big May stocking and we don't have that many days left in May. Also, I noticed yesterday that some of her older sold items had disappeared from the site indicating that she was getting ready.

One thing I've learned is you almost can never wait on an email and even waiting for someone to post it here is if'y to get lucky. I think it's a matter of luck to just be at the right time and the right place.

Just my 2 cents...

Kaylee - who loves RB and SOS but missed both stockings and is brokey and needs med. fb worse!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Just a little sidenote here... it really bothers me when people get all "Gosh, it's just diapers!" about it. It might just be diapers to me and it might just be diapers to you but somewhere there is a mama to whom that diaper means something. And when you say "Get over it, it's just a diaper" you kind of minimalize someone's legitimate feelings.

ITA with Lauira's posts, 100%.


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

here fairy fairy fairy... here fairy..

:LOL


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Just my two cents...

I wish some wahms wouldnt cash in on the hype and just keep consistant or at least post 24 hours in advance with an approx stocking time. Those that really want the stuff know where to be and then everyone else can come running when someone announces it at the actual time.

I think it is cruel to "make" people hit refresh for 3 days. I know it is "just diapers" and a wahm has no control over how people react...

often it becomes the ideal that something is harder/impossible to get that makes people buy more. Good marketing I suppose.

*CMA note*I'm not talking about any wahm in particular yadda yadda. Just a pattern I notice. I think if I wanted something and couldnt get it I would be sad too. Then feel sad for feeling that way about diapers, then get mad and have a hard time sharing the good fortune of someone who got "my" diaper.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

ITA agree w/Aherne. Like, Becky at Beccabottoms not only pretty consistently stocks same day/time but mails her group a day or two in advance just to confirm, and then she ALSO puts it on her site. I like that.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

OK ladies!!
I hate to get all fired up on a Friday night but I feel I must!!

I am really scratching my head over people knowing other mamas motivations for buying a diaper. You know wether or not I NEED something?? Or you think some mamas buy just to buy? What in the heck does that mean exactly??

I buy diapers becasue I love them~~if I want 100 diapers for my kid, than it's my right to have them. Shall I keep track of who needs what & then not buy something so that there will be some left for a certain mama?? How would I do that? It's just strange to even think like that. I really don't get it.

I KNOW it is frustrating!! Sure it is! And I would never say, "oh it's just a diaper" because we all share the same little sickness and it is upsetting~~I have been there! Am I POed when people post here about stockings?? SURE!! Becasue it makes it more difficult & frustrating.

But to say that certain people are buying just to buy or that others need them more is just unfair~~plain & simple.

Let's all play nice & not assume things about one another.


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

T

But, I remember bidding on a maternity holiday dress on Ebay and someone outbid me in the last 15 seconds. I ran into the bedroom where my husband was sleeping and woke him up crying calling the person that outbid me a not so nice word! He was like "why are you calling her that?"

Anyway, imagine my suprise when that very same person relisted the dress 2 weeks later! Once again I was so ticked off!

Now I look back and giggle because I was freaking hormonal. I'm really glad I didn't get that dress, because come to find out there was no place for me to wear it too!


----------



## Justthebasics (Mar 15, 2004)

I too have been on the "receiving" end of this more often than I've actually been able to buy at these stockings. It is frustrating because for whatever reason there seem to be others out there that are "one step ahead" on these stockings.

Personally, I would like it if all WAHMs just stocked without notifying anyone. When they had a batch of dipes ready they stocked there store..Period. None of the hype of...we'll be stocking this week yada..yada... Almost everyone of the popular WAHMs have quality products that sell themselves and I wonder why there is this need to send out mass Yahoo group emails to let mamas know when there stocking. I guess I just feel like more of us would have a sporting chance if these store were stocked at random!! OK...there is my pipe dream!!


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Stacey: ITA


----------



## nicevry (Aug 30, 2003)

Not only do I not like it when stockings are posted (because it creates a frenzy), but I don't like stockings period. When I cd'd my last ds, there wasn't this whole hyena/stalking thing going on. Frankly, there is no thrill in ~trying~ to buy a diaper, for me anyway. In the "old days", we could go to a site and order, spend hours poring over fabrics and have the hugest box of fluff in the mail in a few short weeks. And sometimes, WAHMs ran "specials" -- like DOTM. Anyone remember them? You got a discounted rate if you paid upfront for 3-6 months of diapers, and you were guaranteed a diaper at your doorstep every month. ~That~ was fun!

Anyway, I know people buy just to buy -- I've been tempted to do just that and had to stop myself. I'm committed to patronizing WAHMs who take custom orders and don't feed the beast, so to speak. This whole frenzy has created a lot of unhappy mamas and driven prices sky-high. It shouldn't be so difficult to buy diapers.

Christine


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I agree with Shannon (AHERNE)
I think that is a WAHM knows she is well sought after she should try to be just a tad informative. For example :"I will be stocking around blah blah o'clock on (date) and it will be (product info). That way there is no sitting at the computer freaking out if you have to pee.
I can relate, it seems like forever ago when I stalked.
But just a lil FYI, don't count on Yahoo groups emails to hit the box, I used to refresh the yahoo group on yahoo instead of counting on the actual email in my box. It hits the group first, then the individual boxes.
As far as getting angry with other mommas on the board, thats just kinda silly to me. Who are we to say who deserves what and when? Who cares if Hyena #1 has 200 SOS and hyena #2 only has 1. Should Hyena #1 feel that the "owes" someone something just because she was there at the right moment?
Thats what the diaper fairy is for. right?


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Christine, I understand what you are saying... But some wahms simply cannot keep up with demand. If they didnt stock, they would have waiting lists longer then Elbee and it would get even HARDER to get stuff!


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
I agree with Shannon (AHERNE)

who? LMAO







T Just incase anyone didnt know or was royally confused... my real name is shannon. No big secret. (or maybe it is and shelly is part of my elite club)


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Yes, it's disappointing when you try to get a diaper (or more) but I get over it quickly. There's always TP, ebay, more stocking, custom orders...

We all love cd and it should be fun. A hyena race gets you excited then happy or sad.

I don't mind seeing a post of a stocking. I'm sure the WAHMs don't mind either.









I love how we can share excitment or frustration with each other about cloth dipes. I would hate to see that change into nobody sharing what they like and when and where to get them.

I don't want diaper buying to become so competitive that it causes anger, greed, or hard feelings.

I don't go to a stocking unless I want to buy a particular item. Sometimes I get and sometimes I don't. Mostly don't.









Edited to say that I remember DOTM! That was fun.


----------



## nicevry (Aug 30, 2003)

But some wahms simply cannot keep up with demand. If they didnt stock, they would have waiting lists longer then Elbee and it would get even HARDER to get stuff!
__________________________________________________ _____

Two years ago, Little Lanes came out and EVERYONE wanted them badly. We all waited on a list for about 6 months and got to order whatever we wanted. She closed up shop, but I would much rather wait to get exactly what I want than to have to stress over getting one every now and then. And I think ElBees are an anomoly because they are so different. I didn't find them very absorbant, although they were certainly trim...but that's another thread.

Remember the $200 Honeyboys? Look at HBs now. If you take away the hype, I bet LOTS of hyena diapers would not be so popular. i think we make it worse for ourselves when we feed into it.

That's not to say that I don't understand the addiction and desire to have the ~best~ fluff. I went berserk buying for my last ds -- in the range of 150 fitteds/AIOs. I just don't want to spend hours waiting for something only to be disappointed in the outcome. I'll happily spend hours looking over fabrics, though -- so long as the end result is an easy transaction with a pile of fluff in my hands soon after. I don't know -- that's just me.

I boycott stockings.









Christine


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I wish I had something insiteful or funny to say but I'm blah tonight! :LOL

I think it's really nice to see stocking "notices" here because I don't know how many times it's given me the heads up when I didn't know (darn you delayed yahoo messages). I don't like the thought of those that find out should know and it's your tough luck if yahoo is ignoring you.

I understand the feeling behind wishing stocking notices weren't here but that's so impossible to regulate and, truly, where's the fun in that? But I know what it's like to be on a site that crashes when I want something sooo desperately or to go away empty handed when I felt like I was *this* close!

I know what it's like to cry after missing out on a stocking and I also know how it feels to think "it's only a diaper". My feelings change over time. Sometimes I get emotional and then am hard on myself for being _this_ involved and addicted. Other times it feels like no big deal and that there will be other stockings. It just depends on how much chocolate I have around at the time of the missed stocking........ just kidding (about the chocolate)! lol

Some people may think I buy just to buy but just know that I only buy multiples of the things I really, really like. The only reason I have so many diapers is because I insist on trying a ton of things and then I don't feel like their resale value is high enough or they'll be loved enough so I hold on to my singletons. I have about 5-6 WAHM's who I give myself the green light to buy from.

The beauty of trying 100 different brands (if you can afford it) is that you do find some non-hyena things that rock your world! I don't keep the ones I find a secret but some have stayed non-hyena and more power to me because that means I can still get customs and pick what I want at stockings.







So I encourage those who miss out to look around a little and keep your eyes open for posts here and there from some people you respect about things they've tried recently and really like. Pm that person and ask for more info, you might fall in love with something new or just new to you.









I don't know that WAHM's should change the way they stock and even if I did feel that way I doubt it would change much! lol Diversity is a beautiful part of commerce. I like all of the variety in the way that WAHM's do things, sometimes I prefer it one way and other times another way.. but I've always enjoyed variety!

Anyway, I can't think of anything else to add. I will never be mad at anyone for "stealing" my diaper or posting about a stocking or wishing that others wouldn't post about stockings. Who am I to judge you or your thoughts and feelings? I love just about everyone.. ok, the sappy moment is over! :LOL


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

C~ stockings can be easier for a wahm. If I had a six month waiting list I would go BONKERS INSANE in never feeling like I could catch up. Burn the candle at both ends and then eventually have to quit (yanno those two kids I have, apparently they like to get attention LOL)

I dont participate in the stockings that include cart stealing and massive mobs, but I guess I havent experienced the diaper (thus not knowing the joy I am apparently missing) and find some of them just too rich for my blood. The joy of a stocking is for those that want instant satisfaction. pay for it, get it asap!

I remember DOTM clubs (diaper of the month for anyone confused) cept with so many here today and gone tomorrow wahms, I would be scared to join anyone but the best! Plus a wahm is human and I would hate to sit around and be like "where is my diaper!!" when she has troubles (and still feel bad for her but want my diaper!!)


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GiraffeLovin'Mama*
I agree 100%
I feel my blood boil when people post about stockings!!!! I never say anything but I don't think its fair to those who do their homework and really want/need the diapering items, as opposed to those who buy, just to buy

















i posted about the sugarpeas sale. i obviously couldn't afford to buy anything but i thought it would be nice to pass on info to other mamas.








i'm sorry.


----------



## nicevry (Aug 30, 2003)

C~ stockings can be easier for a wahm.
__________________________________________________ ________

Yes, no doubt it is. And you mean you all have a life? Shame on you! LOL! I just don't have the time to fight people over diapers. I liked how Lisa of Cloud 9 would open at the beginning of the month and take as may orders as she wanted that month and then close. Plus, some WAHMs occasionally had time periods when they only took orders from people who had never had a chance to order before. I thought that was nice as well.

I don't think there's an answer here, although I think once the novelty of CDing wears off, the stalking thing gets a little old. For those of you who enjoy it, keep at it...and i hope you all get what you want eventually! You won't be getting any competition from me!

I'll just stick to the three or so WAHMs I trust and maybe talk them into doing a DOTM.









Christine


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicevry*
although I think once the novelty of CDing wears off, the stalking thing gets a little old.

Christine

You'd think that after 7 months of straight cloth diapering the novelty would have worn off.. still waiting!







How long did it take you? Should I be measuring in years?


----------



## nicevry (Aug 30, 2003)

You'd think that after 7 months the novelty would have worn off.. still waiting!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

I really cut back after he was 18 months old and stopped buying when he was almost two. I hate to admit this, but as much as I LOVE cding a baby, I did not enjoy cloth on a toddler. The bubble butt was no longer cute to me, plus i potty train my kidlets right at the 2-year mark. And it's kind of a pain taking off the dipe and the cover when you have to rush. Plus, we could have taken a nice vacation for what I spent on diapers -- and it was just not worth it any longer.

Christine


----------



## larson (Apr 4, 2004)

Maybe this has been brought up already (I'm too tired to read all the responses), but what's your trick to keeping your kiddos entertained while you're on the web buying dipes? I think I will never score a great WAHM dipe unless I buy it used because it seems like ds needs me as soon as I really get into stuff--researching, ordering, emailing people, whatever. So the fact that you have to be on the comp at a certain time, know a WAHM is stocking, get the stuff in your cart and check out before it's all gone AND make sure your child is safe, happy and secure--that is all too much for me to hope for! Unless of course it's AFTER I have no children in dipes anymore!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, as much as I understand why stockings are done by WAHM's *I* personally DO get frustrated when things happen like what happened today. but that is me feeling bad because I wasn't around, that's *my* problem. (not anyones fault for posting that a WAHM stocked, kwim?) Was I bummed when I got a moment to step away from my son to see that RB stocked and everything I wanted was gone?.. sure. Have I posted about a stocking?... yes! And I did it to help out all of you that want "them". As much as it is frustrating to a person that jumps online to see something they wanted or was waiting for.. gone, it's going to happen.
This morning (when I posted) I was sad, now it's just the reality. The only way you can get everything you want at all the stockings is if you don't have a child. And then why would you need the CD's? right








To those of us that missed it (me included) we will have other opportunities.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicevry*
I really cut back after he was 18 months old and stopped buying when he was almost two.

Christine

Good to know, as this is my first little one I'm not sure when he'll "potty learn" (as they call it here) but I figured I'd cut back soon enough! I was thinking it would be before 18 months but that's ok.









And if Nathan's cranky when I know someone I *need* is stocking I'll put him in front of the TV, in his walker (he doesn't realize it moves yet and probably never will since he cruises on his own) with Blues Clues on and cheerios on the tray. Gives me a good half an hour and sometimes an hour if things get hairy! :LOL I only do that once or twice a month though.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

After some ill advised forays into the heated TAO forums, I'm hesitant to post here, but yet I find myself here anyway. Here are my thoughts:

Please don't stop posting stockings. The sole reason I cloth diaper at all is because of all the wonderful info shared by the women here at diapering. Why try to make this an exclusive thing? Yes, you can join Yahoo groups. But you know what, I never got a single spam until I joined my first Yahoo group. Now I get 15 emails a day for penis enlargement ads, mortgage loans, and some asking if I like anal sex in the subject line. Nice.

But more than that, I really think that we should all be sharing info with each other. It just stops being a supportive community otherwise.

Okay, and I really hope this doesn't come off the wrong way, because I understand feeling strongly about certain dipes working/fitting better than others on some babes. But none of us truly need any of these hyena dipes. We all know that. We want them badly, yes, but babe isn't going to go naked without them. We all know where to get fuzzibunz, prefolds, kissaluvs, etc., if we are so desperate for something, anything, to put on baby's butt. I used to go crazy because SOS were the only diaper that fit my super skinny son, and I could never get them at her stockings. I used to throw myself a pity party each time I missed out, but you know what? We made it through just fine. And slowly, between the TP and lucky timing, I got a few here and there, and now have enough for him.

I am not trying to dismiss feelings of frustration with the "oh, it's only diapers," but I do think it's good to try to retain some perspective about it. I stopped participating in stalkings because it would raise my hackles so much, that it was actually becoming deterimental to my son - snapping at him if he wanted my attention at a critical moment, etc. It really is absurd when you step back and think about it.

If I happen to catch a stocking at the right time, I might buy a few. With a newborn on the way (and having never CD a newborn before), I've gone a little crazy buying all sorts of different diapers. But it sure was a nice change when I forced myself to just stop feeding the frenzy. And it's funny - I actually have the same success with just plain ole dumb luck as I did with frenzied stalking.

Anyway, I guess I'm just trying to say that maybe we should step back and keep the bigger picture in mind. No one is going to die if you don't get a certain dipe, and I would love for this forum to remain inclusive, sharing, and a place of reliable information. I send many moms here who have questions about cloth, and I would hate for them to be turned off because we are all hording our info and our secrets and don't want to share with anyone else.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Well Geez Oh Man! That is all I have to say! I leave the board for a few hours and look what happens -- that'll teach me huh!?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Just wanted to cast my vote for random stockings, too. That way there's a chance for any of us to 'get lucky' and it's not just the gals with the fastest internet connections who get em.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicevry*
C
I don't think there's an answer here, although I think once the novelty of CDing wears off, the stalking thing gets a little old.

Wow - the novelty wears off? :LOL
I've been CDing for 2 1/2 years now, and I *still* get excited about stalking stockings! LOL (although I really really wish for my bank account's sake that I didn't still find it exciting!


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

What about just emailing the WAHM and asking if she has set a stocking date so you don't have to sit at the computer all day every day refreshing? I can't imagine a WAHM responding to a question about her stocking day with "Yes I have set a date....but I'm not going to tell you" :LOL If you only use a specific type of diaper I am willing to bet that the WAHM "knows" you and would be happy to let you know the stocking day so you don't miss out.







As long as you don't share the information with everyone and their sister I would think you would be more likely to snag something when she stocks.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

LOL, yeah... I WANT the novelty to wear off!

There are lots of good points here... I just want to add that I did not mean that I NEVER want people to post about stockings. If there's a sale at Sugarpeas or if Loveybums opens, please, post about it. But, if you know there are people who have been waiting for weeks or months for Righteous Baby to open, and you are not one of them, please just give it 15 or 20 minutes.

Quote:

That way there is no sitting at the computer freaking out if you have to pee.
:LOL

I have stopped attending some of the more rabid stockings. I just don't like doing it anymore and it was making my priorities out of whack. Am I the only one whose house becomes a DISASTER after a long stocking wait? Anyway, I know you do not know when someone has something in their cart and whether or not you are stealing it. I don't get my feelings hurt if someone ends up with that one diaper I was hoping for because they did not know I had it, KWIM? But, what finally did it for me was after a particularly hairy stocking I envisioned this diaper store as if it were a bricks and mortar store. I pictured us all acting like we do in cyber land at a real store and I was kind of LOL, kind of scared! Like, would we all be running to the shelves and ripping stuff down in a blind fury sorting it out later? Like the Great Cabbage Patch Kid massacre of 82... lol.

I think for the most part the WAHMs are doing what they can to minimalize this, as evidenced by trying out different stocking schemes. Some of this craziness cannot be minimalized for the time being. But, as someone said, look at Honeyboys. This too shall pass and then some of us with have 300 blah-blah diapers we can't unload, lol.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, but they are only diapers. I just don't get being so upset over it. Ok, I get it. I have been there. But having been there I did realize how wrong it was to be in that place, crying over diapers. As someone else mentioned, there are so many diapers out in the diapering world and nobody's baby has a naked bum over this. I do understand the hyena drive, but the moment it stops being fun for you is the moment you need to do some self evaluation I think.
I also think it is terribly wrong to have the attitude that you need the diapers more than someone else. You don't know who else is there stalking with you and what situation they are in. Is it more important for someone who already has a couple of this particular diaper to get more because the fit is perfect, or should a new to diapering mama get the chance to try out her first of this particular diaper because it might just be the perfect fit on her baby? That is why I like the way WAHMs stock. Everyone has sort of a fair chance. Its part luck and part skill. I just think its icky to come here and try to make others feel bad for buying "your" diapers.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Don't get me wrong, I love cloth, and expecailly WAHM dipes. That being said, I have FINALLY after a year gotton my stash right where I want it. Not that I wouldn't *love* to get a few more chumbas or super cute HBs but I am not willing to "stalk" anymore. I figure if I have good "diaper karma" I will get what I am supposed to get. I am not willing to refresh for hours, plan my day around stalking info, or cancel plans with my family or friends to hunt diapers online. To me it is so simple, it was bad for a while, my family was starting to wonder if I had gone nuts.
Seriously it got to the point where I was snippy and impatient with my children, thats not the momma that I want for them. Thats not what I liked to think about as I was drifting off to sleep, it made me feel horrible.
I finally realized that, while yes, I LOVE diapers, and yes, I am addicted to cloth and cute fabrics. That in the grand scheme of things my actions were a little silly. Now please don't get me wrong....This is just how I feel about my situation.
I realized after being in a hyena frenzy for so long that I had devoted many hours to something that was such a small part of the BIG issue. I was attachment diapering.
Now I can actually not check the mail without frustration or anger. I can also bring mail in without looking over my shoulder to see who is watching. Yes, I miss it, but I am better off with my workable stash! No more diaper stress. No more wondering if the poop stain will come off the snow white inner of the diaper I stalked for hours! No more wondering where I am going to put all the stash. Its nice, simple but nice!

**disclaimer, I am not trying to step on toes, just sharing with my mommas*


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

SHEENA!!!







: oh my! :LOL


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

My worst stocking







: was mosaic moon. It was a late evening stocking and my poor kids finally just fell asleep on the sofa.







It was bad.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I hear ya momma!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, but they are only diapers. I just don't get being so upset over it.
...there are so many diapers out in the diapering world and nobody's baby has a naked bum over this.
... the moment it stops being fun for you is the moment you need to do some self evaluation I think.
...Is it more important for someone who already has a couple of this particular diaper to get more because the fit is perfect, or should a new to diapering mama get the chance to try out her first of this particular diaper because it might just be the perfect fit on her baby?

...I just think its icky to come here and try to make others feel bad for buying "your" diapers.

ITA....you can't claim 'dibs' on all the Righteous Baby, Fuz Gardens, and Elbee slots (for example), just because you love the products SO much, and because you've promised yourself not to spend money on any other products because you are committed and loyal to those WAHMs. That's your own deal and if you can't get as many things as you want from them, then come here and comiserate because there are a ton of us who feel exactly the same way about those coveted products.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
ITA....you can't claim 'dibs' on all the Righteous Baby, Fuz Gardens, and Elbee slots (for example), just because you love the products SO much, and because you've promised yourself not to spend money on any other products because you are committed and loyal to those WAHMs. That's your own deal and if you can't get as many things as you want from them, then come here and comiserate because there are a ton of us who feel exactly the same way about those coveted products.

In the most gentle and friendly way, this is what I was trying to say earlier. I don't think lots of people are buying things they don't really want just because the stockings are posted here. FLAGs don't make up the bulk of my stock not because they aren't great, but because I can't get them either. If I were to decide that I only wanted FLAGs, SOS and Pinheads them I would just be creating a situation where I am making myself miserable. I am happy with my non-hyena dipes, but that does not mean I am not going to try to snag an FCB or FLAG if I can.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Wow, I take an MDC break last night and sleep in this morning and look what happens!

Most of my thoughts have already been stated by both camps, so I don't have anything insightful or erudite to say.

I understand the wish to keep the stockings under wraps.
I understand the wish to share the love.
I understand the frustration when the cart crashes knowing that some of the visitors to the site are only there to watch the stocking with no intention of purchasing (which is what I believe some of the posters above are saying - not saying that one mama desires the diapers more than another mama).
I understand the thought that stalking isn't what's really important.

I understand, I understand, I understand... *sigh* I told you I don't have anything profound to add!

Side note - if I'm not at work during stockings, Anwyn is almost always in my lap either naking or sleeping when I'm stalking! :LOL


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aherne*
Just my two cents...

I wish some wahms wouldnt cash in on the hype and just keep consistant or at least post 24 hours in advance with an approx stocking time. Those that really want the stuff know where to be and then everyone else can come running when someone announces it at the actual time.

I think it is cruel to "make" people hit refresh for 3 days. I know it is "just diapers" and a wahm has no control over how people react...

often it becomes the ideal that something is harder/impossible to get that makes people buy more. Good marketing I suppose.

*CMA note*I'm not talking about any wahm in particular yadda yadda. Just a pattern I notice. I think if I wanted something and couldnt get it I would be sad too. Then feel sad for feeling that way about diapers, then get mad and have a hard time sharing the good fortune of someone who got "my" diaper.

Actually, I disagree. I hate when wahms post the exact time they will be posting. The site gets completly clogged up with people "just looking" and it takes FOREVER to look through things. I have seen RB crash too many times and I cannot imagine how bad things would be if she told posting times. I think what people forget is that the only alternative to stocking/stalking is the dreaded Ebay auction. It sucks because Ebay takes an already expensive diaper and puts it out of reach of most of the mommas at MDC. FWIW, Ann always clears out her sold stuff (except one item in each category) a day before she stocks. I got the group email...went to the site...and there were 3-4 FLAGs that were not sold. So....better luck next time to any mommas who missed out


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby*
But more than that, I really think that we should all be sharing info with each other. It just stops being a supportive community otherwise.

ITA with this statement. I would hope that's why we're all here?


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I think that the point of my post was misunderstood. I am upset because a stocking that I do take time and effort to watch was announced PRIOR to the stocking. I find that rude and unfair to those who did care enough to wait for the stocking.

I don't stalk tons of sites. I could. But I am not interested in buying. So I don't. And it certainly wouldn't be fair (or right) of me to announce a stocking prior to its occurence since I wasn't interested in the stocking in the first place. It is hurtful to those who have invested time and energy.

I'm not the fastest stalker. I know that. My computer connection isn't the fastest and well, I'm old and slow. But these announcements are pushing temptation right into ladies' faces. And then we wonder why there are so many "I'm on the wagon" threads.


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
Actually, I disagree. I hate when wahms post the exact time they will be posting. The site gets completly clogged up with people "just looking" and it takes FOREVER to look through things.


yes, but then eventually the novelty of "I must have this because if I dont buy one now I wont ever be able to get one" will wear off.







Eventually those who are just looking will find they really dont need to look right then and there, and the item becomes obtainable again. And most likely, unless it is posted on the site, only those on the yahoo list will know the exact time (approx) and they at least will be ready. Everyone else just looking usually comes later.

And I hate to say it... but those "look who is stocking" threads REALLY help a wahm. Shame on any wahm that asks someone to post for her... but when it comes from an excited customer, it boosts her sales and boosts her confidence. (thus inspiring her to sew more diapers and again making things more obtainable!)


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I think that the point of my post was misunderstood. I am upset because a stocking that I do take time and effort to watch was announced PRIOR to the stocking. I find that rude and unfair to those who did care enough to wait for the stocking.

I guess I don't see how that is rude. We're all here for the same general purpose. To diaper our babies, to be kind to their skin, to help the environment, to save some money (maybe :LOL), to help each other out...the list goes on and on and on. That's not rude, imo.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

I don't stalk tons of sites. I could. But I am not interested in buying. So I don't. And it certainly wouldn't be fair (or right) of me to announce a stocking prior to its occurence since I wasn't interested in the stocking in the first place. It is hurtful to those who have invested time and energy.
I don't really get that either. Why isn't it fair to post notice of a stocking that others might be interested in? Isn't that why we are all here - to provide support and information to each other? Should we stop posting links to cute auctions on ebay, or fuzzibunz sales? I'm not saying I don't understand the frustration behind the frenzy, but really what's the point of having a diapering community if we're all being secretive and hoarding information?

I just don't see how this is hurtful. How about this: We all agree to definitely post about stockings every time we know about them, and then no one has to spend so much time and energy hitting refresh all the time.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree, it isn't rude....all's fair in love & hyenadom!


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Let me start by saying I just can't get into the whole stocking thing. And then let me add, that I am on all the lists, but I never get my yahoogroups emails until about 2 days later. So even when someone like beccabottoms announces a day in advance I still don't usually get the email until after she has stocked. If I ever want to stalk a store the only way I'll find out is here.

But again, I just can't get into it. I'd rather wait 8 months on a list to get just what I want than try week after week and miss out. I know that having a waiting list that was months long would TOTALLY stress me out though so I understand that that system is not for everyone. I also liked what Cloud 9 Softies used to do, open on the first and take orders for as many as she could make that month then close. Of course she wasn't as busy as the WAHMs who open for 15 minutes and get 100 orders.

I was acutally thrilled when MM did the lottery thing, I thought it was such a unique idea. But apparently it didn't work out since she didn't do it again.

I don't think there is a really good solution until there is a way to make enough of a certain brand to meet supply. Think about Sugar Peas which has finally gone from being impossible to get to there usually being something available. Until that time there will be people upset no matter how a WAHM goes about selling her product. I for one find the fact that some of the best diapers are hard to get to be one of the worst aspects of using cloth, but like someone else mentioned, my DD isn't having to go naked because I don't stalk stockings. She has quite a nice stash actually. She'll probably never have a FCB and I doubt I'll ever be lucky enough to snag another KSS (found one on the TP) or MM (found one sitting in the instock store before she was popular), but still she has a lot of fantastic dipes made by some really great WAHMs.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I'd like to try a FLAG dipe but I know I don't have a chance against all the experienced stalkers here.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob*
I'd like to try a FLAG dipe but I know I don't have a chance against all the experienced stalkers here.

Just an aside - team up w/ a friend. I've had several friends contact me for various stockings. I've been able to help almost all of them at one time or another. Find someone you like and can trust, and then ask for their help.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

I can understand the frustration of not getting something from a stocking you've been waiting patiently for, that just plain bites. And it's happened to me a bunch but I still....

Really like it when someone posts about a stalking, makes it fun, like a race type of thing. And when I don't get anything at the popular stalkings (which I NEVER do) oh when I don't see the post until hours later I'm like - oh well, I'm a loser, maybe next time. But if I ever do score a big win I'll be so proud. Maybe that makes me nutty...









Back to the original point though - I know I got the yahoo group e-mail before the stocking was posted on this site. I was just surprised she announced the stocking WHILE she was actively stocking. Although in hindsight that was kind of cool.

Let's all have a big group hug







and wish happy stalkings upon each and every one of us.









Kitty


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:

Let's all have a big group hug and wish happy stalkings upon each and every one of us.
On that note, I wish we could end this thread here. :LOL


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

I'll join the hug, but I've never been to a stalking/stocking and never bought a hyena dipe.

Honestly, I don't even have the desire. I'm content with the easy to get dipes


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Aww, then an extra







for you!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)




----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Sorry to bump this thread from the second page, but I just wanted to add my


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Novelty - umm ... 4 1/2 years and going.









Stocking? What's a stocking?







:LOL


----------



## thyme (Jul 17, 2003)

I am really enjoying the juxtaposition of the words "stocking" and "stalking"

Tickles my funny bone.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

Just my two cents...

I wish some wahms wouldnt cash in on the hype and just keep consistant or at least post 24 hours in advance with an approx stocking time.
I doubt any WAHM who doesnt give an exact date and time are trying to cash in on anything.... just giving everyone an equal opportunity to get something without the server crashing. Its impossible to keep a site and cart up and running if you tell EVERYONE what date/time you are stocking and 300 people flood the site :LOL

Quote:

I think it is cruel to "make" people hit refresh for 3 days. I know it is "just diapers" and a wahm has no control over how people react...
:LOL I doubt any WAHM wants their customers hitting refresh for 3 days on purpose. But I have yet to think of or find or read a valid alternative to random stockings for the hard to get diapers









Anyway.... hugs to everyone from wonderful cold and rainy vermont :LOL


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Me too Rosemary!









Stocking ... nylon silky things that make my legs sweat.
Stalking ... animals hunting prey
Stocking ... putting inventory into play for sale


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I have been trying to figure out which way I lean on the issue of announcing the stockings.And here is what I have come up with: I don't really care either way.At each stocking I either get something or I don't.I don't really look at it being posted as the reason.

I think that maybe those that are not stalking post about it to feel part of the action.I don't think it is meant to get everyone so upset.

And on a final note I think all of this stalking stockings is crazy yet still I do it.I can't wait until ds is out of diapers and I am finally free.


----------

